# Culturelle



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

Does anyone here use Culturelle, and can you tell me about it...what it is, and what it does for you, as well as where it can be purchased? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

Hi, I started taking Culturelle a few weeks ago and don't know if it is of any help or not but may know more in another week when I quit taking Pepto Bismol on a regular basis. The Pepto has helped me immensely. I purchased it by mail and called 1-888-828-4242. They have a website at www.live-well.com. It is highly recommended by a doctor who is doing research on microscopic colitis. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

I forgot to tell you it is lactobacillus GG like live yogurt cultures according to their promotion. It promotes "good" bacteria in the intestine. I take one tablet twice a day. I couldn't find it in regular drug stores in Milwaukee.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

Thanks, Javamum...It is of concern to me that you are not sure whether or not the Culturelle is helping as yet...probiotics should help pretty much within an hour of taking the product, or perhaps within a few hours, certainly not more than a day, of taking the initial dose. I am very anxious to learn whether it helps you or not. I've been taking probiotics for a few months now, and the product I've been taking has literally changed my life...improved my life...taken away the horrible chronic gas and bloating and diarrhea...but I have developed a terrible fatigue, and I have fear that it is due to the fact that some of the probiotic strains in this supplement are lactic acid-producing, and perhaps I have developed some acidosis as a result of taking this product twice a day every day for months. The problem is, even just ONE missed dose sends me right back to the original horrible IBS symptoms. Today I've happened upon an introduction to Culturelle, and wonder if it might be different in these regards.Best wishes to you...I hope it cures you forever.







Thanks so much for your prompt response, JavaMum...I am very much appreciative.Blessings to you...Josie


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

I bought Culturelle at the CVS drugstore.I took it for awhile and stopped for no reason but am going to try it again.I also did the Pepto Bismol at the same time and was doing much better, too.Then when I stopped the Pepto Bismol my diarrhea came back and now it's worse than ever. They tell me if it does not stop after the eight week plan then you are most likely gluten sensitive and go on a gluten free diet which I tried before for a week and I was so hungry, it is such a change, that I gave up. I'm starting it again tomorrow wish me luck!Have to keep trying....this "D" is miserable.I'm to go to lunch tomorrow with friends and know it will be an Immodium day...I went 7 times today. Normally go 3-4. Also I am starting Mikes Tapes tonight.Bless us all and Take Care.------------------BJV/Female__(D)


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear of your immense IBS distress. I agree...it's a horrible interuption to life in general. So...the Culturelle really didn't help you, then?And can you tell me what you mean by "the 8-week plan?"Thanks so much for your post. I wish you an awesome day tomorrow.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Joyous:I've been using Culturelle for about 6 months now, and it has helped me to get rid of a lot of gas. And when I had to take some pretty strong antibiotics because of diverticulitus, it helped keep me from getting D.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

Joyous: I followed a program recommended by Dr. Fine at www.finerhealth.com for Microscopic Colitis patients.(Of which I'm one). I don't talk much about it on this Board because I've not seen the treatment directed towards IBS patients. The studies were only on patients with Microscopic Colitis(diagnosed by colonoscopy biopsy)!I believe the Culturelle did help...but I believe I will be helped more by going gluten free and taking Culturelle. Dr. Fine is presenting his new findings with this condition and gluten free diet in August at a Celiac Symposium in Baltimore. I will be anxious to see if there is anymore info .I post on this board because my symptoms are the same as all of you except I have the inflammation on biopsy. More studies are to be done ...thank the lord.Dr. Salt says that Microscopic Patients can also have IBS? My GI said the same. Who knows for sure?Good luck with the Culturelle(by the way it is a different probiotic than you've taken before)....Dr. Fine says take 1 tablet for a few weeks then increase to 2 a day (1 in AM- 1 in PM).------------------BJV/Female__(D)


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

Joyous, I possibily have microscopic colitis also. Reports on my biopsy have been mixed and the GI doc feels it is a grey area between IBS and the microscopic because the inflammation in the biopsy is not great. But my symptoms are very much like the micro and I have responded so well to 7 wks of Pepto Bismol. That is why I can't say for sure which item helped at which time. I started the Culturelle 3 wks ago. I am so much better after starting the Pepto. I end the 8 wks in 5 days and will see if the D and other symptoms return. I also learned about Culturelle on Dr Fine's site. My GI is interested in my reaction after stopping the Pepto of course.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

Thank you all for your responses thus far.I have not been told about microscopic colitis at all, though there was a SMALL amount of inflamation in my colonoscopy also...the inflamation was biopsied as a precaution, but showed nothing unusual, thank God. I wonder if someone could share the difference in symptomatology with microscopic colitis, and also could you please send me the URL to Dr. Fine's site where I can read his recommendations regarding the Culturelle.I am going to go to CVS this morning in an attempt to buy Culturelle, but if our CVS doesn't carry it, I'll have to order it overnight mail from the online site.Can anyone tell me if the lactobacillus GG comes in any other brand, i.e., can I simply go to the health food store and buy any brand of lactobacillus GG, or must it be Culturelle specifically?Lastly, can anyone tell me if lactobacillus GG is a lactic acid-producer?Thanks immensely for all responses.Blessings to all...Joyous


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

I apologize for the extra post...I forgot to ask a question in the last...Can anyone tell me, based on your experiences with Culturelle, if it helps with the bloating as well?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

I found the Culturelle at CVS. It does not tell when the most effective time/way to take the product would be. Does anyone know? I know my other probiotics had to be taken with a lot of water, between meals, at least one hour before, and at least one hour after eating anything, for transit to the lower GI. This simply says take one per day...does anyone have further advice with regard to this product, please?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Culturelle Experience:I have MC ( Also known as CC-Collagenous Colitis)....which was diagnosed via biopsy and shows a thickening of the collagen band in my colon along with inflamation. I am in my 6th week of the Pepto tablet/Culturelle treatment which I learned about from Dr. Fine's website: www.finerhealth.com. One thing to be VERY careful of with Culturelle is the expiration date of the product found on the packaging. I inadvertently purchased some Culturelle at a local Bi-Mart with an expiration date that was 8 months past. My symptoms, which were about 80% better, came back. I immediately ordered Culturelle from the website ( http://www.culturelle.com/ ), and all the product had current expiration data.....and my symptoms improved immediately. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Joyous---I was told by Dr. Fine that in order to maximize the benefits....take 2 culturelle per day/with meals. I take the 20B variety....and take the pepto (3/3/3) in between meals. Hope this helps.


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

Culturelle is a bit espensive and we can get the same results (less cost) by eating one or two small cartons of yogurt (any flavor) daily as long as the container states the yogurt contains "live cultures". Frozen yogurt doesn't work because the low temperature kills the live bacteria. If you are lactose intollerant yogurt will frequently be tolerated or you can take a Lactaid type pill prior to eating the yogurt. For those who don't care for yogurt, try mixing a carton with a sliced banana and a little crunchy granola. Yum!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

With all due respect, CeCe, I don't think eathing a couple of cartons of yogurt is the same as taking the Culturelle at all. I do agree that Culturelle is expensive. They corner the market on this form of lactobacillus GG, and unfortunately, we're paying the price for that. But eating yogurt will not accomplish the same goals, in my experience or opinion, or any other I've read.Thank you very much for the thought, though...if it works for you, or anyone else, that's certainly the way to go!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Joyous:I called Culturelle about a week ago, and they told me the best way to take it was either right before or in the beginning of a meal.







JeanG


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Josie, I hope you are doing better, and I hope whatever happens, you will go to your family reunion.I'm just curious, BTW, why Culturelle would be good for IBD. I wonder if it's just because it helps the D, or actually has some curative qualities in that respect. Just wondering. [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 07-21-2000).]


----------



## Pekeluvr (Feb 7, 1999)

Pardon my "butt-in", but if one was looking for a comparable probiotic (and better in MHO) try the KAL brand Acidophilus supplements. Not only does it contain over 500 million live organisms including Acidophulis, but it also contains L. Bulgaricus(which specifically treats the organisms that cause dirrhea), S. Thermaphilus, and B. Bifidum. And it's under *five dollars* at vitamins.com!Anyways, that's my two cents![This message has been edited by Pekeluvr (edited 07-21-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

Thanks Pekeluvr...unfortunately, those probiotics you mention produce significant amounts of lactic acid (D-Lactate) which accumulate in the body and organs and muscles, are dangerous, and cause incapacitating fatigue...at least that's what's being evaluated for me currently. I'm being tested for that lactic acid accumulation on Monday, in fact....so I just wanted to issue a word of caution pertaining to the types of probiotics you just mentioned.I agree...they worked WONDERS for me...miraculous, really...unfortunately we need to evaluate whether I have suffered harmful side effects. I can let the board know when the results of my acidosis test comes back.Lactobacillus GG, which is Culturelle's ingredient, is L-Lactate, which supposedly does not accumulate.FYI, ladies and gentlemen...Best to all...P.S. To Persistance...thanks for asking, my friend. I will TRY to go to the family reunion tomorrow. I couldn't go to the first day of the reunion, which was today...had a bad day, health-wise, unfortunately...praying that tomorrow is better so that I can take in at least the one day.Have a wonderful weekend yourself.







And thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

Hi folks!







FYI - Culturelle is *not* the only source of LactobacillusGG - this strain has an alternative name ... "Lactobacillus caseii subspecies rhamnosus" ... and it is worth seeking out probiotics which contain this.I have so far found three which are available online from the UK ... http://www.nutravida.co.uk/products/detail...52&category=352 http://store.yahoo.com/academyhealth/natx60can.html http://www.thinknatural.com/ThinkNatural/P...=10&PRODID=5934 Presumably others will be available in the US and elsewhere.Julie


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Julie, they're not available here -- just so people in the US don't want their time. CAG Foods (or Vitamin Research) has the market on Lactobacillus GG (the G's stand for the names of Golden and ? the two doctors who isolated the strain).


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

For the record, Culturelle has made my symptoms of gas and bloating much worse.







If anyone wants the rest of my package of Culturelle, I'd be happy to mail it to you. I won't be able to use it, apparently.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 3, 2000)

Is Culturelle good just for "D" or is it good for "C" too.Joanne


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Joanne:Culturelle is also good for C people. I alternate C&D.







JeanG


----------

